# Seriell TCP/IP Konverter



## Heliox (11 August 2015)

Hallo,

vorab: Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe keine Ahnung ob ich die Frage in der richtigen Kategorie stelle.

Ich habe eine längere Internetsuche hinter mir und hoffe das jemand ein Produkt kennt was mir helfen kann.

Ich suche eine konverter welcher einen Seriellen Anschluss als Eingang hat, und einen Ethernet (TCP/IP) Anschluss als Ausgang.
Soweit kein Problem, jedoch darf das Gerät keinerlei Treiber benötigen da es an ein Gerät angeschlossen wird welches keine form von Treiber unterstützt.

Hat jemand bereits nach einem ähnlichen Produkt gesucht, und es gefunden, oder ist es nicht möglich so etwas zu finden?#

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Heliox


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 August 2015)

Ich bin mir da hinsichtlich deiner Frage nicht so ganz sicher - aber hast du dir mal den AnyBus-Converter angeschaut ?
(www.AnyBus.de)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Heliox (11 August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort Larry,

soweit ich weiß hat AnyBus kein Produkt für diese Aufgabe.

Ich suche etwas was vergleichbar zum ComServer++ (http://www.wut.de/e-58665-ww-dade-000.php) ist, jedoch ohne Verbindung zu einem Treiben funktioniert.

Ich will zwei Geräte verbinden, das erste hat eine serielle Schnittstelle als Ausgang und das zweite eine TCP/IP Schnittstelle als Eingang, deshalb muss das Gerät das Protokoll der Daten umwandeln und weitersenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Heliox


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (11 August 2015)

Hallo

wenn Du das unter Step7 machen willst kann man unsere Kompakt CPU einsetzen.

Vorteil: Beide komunikationskanaele frei programmierbar evtl. Mit Datenpuffer. 
Zum Gateway Preis.

Gruß

Stefan vom Support


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2015)

Heliox schrieb:


> , jedoch darf das Gerät keinerlei Treiber benötigen da es an ein Gerät angeschlossen wird welches keine form von Treiber unterstützt.


Wie ist das Gerät angeschlossen ? Seriel, oder Ethernet ?
edit: Und welchen Protokoll hat es auf seriell oder Ethernet ?

Ethernet-nach-seriell Wandler gibt es viele.
Auf der seriellen Seite wird normal keinen Treiber benötigt.
Aber auf der Ethernet Seite wird entweder ein Protokollkonvertierung benötigt, oder wenn es um ein PC Anwendung handelt ein virtuellen COM-Treiber.


----------



## Heliox (11 August 2015)

Es ist ein Messgerät auf der seriellen Seite und ein Roboter auf der Ethernet Seite.

TCP/IP ist das Protokoll auf der Ethernet Seite, über den seriellen Anschluss weiß ich selbst wenig.

Ich denke,dass ich in dem NetCom Plus 111 (http://www.vscom.de/netcom-plus-111.html) ein Lösung gefunden habe die funktionieren sollte, sieht das noch jemand so oder gibt es etwas schwerwiegendes was ich übersehen habe?

Gruß
Heliox


----------



## LargoD (11 August 2015)

Sieh mal hier.

Gruß
Erich


----------



## Ing_Lupo (11 August 2015)

Hallo

deshalb setze ich die Insevis CpU ein. Da habe ich die Serielle Seite im Datenstrom ohne feste Filter (wie etwa Steuerzeichen).

Dazu noch richtig schnell.

Gruß

Lupo


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2015)

WuT kann doch auch über einen Socket kommunizieren:
http://www.wut.de/e-5wwww-15-apde-000.php

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (12 August 2015)

TCP/IP ist kein Protokoll im Sinn Maschinensteuerung.
Auf der Seriellen Seite muss es auch ein Protokoll sein.

Warum erzählst du uns nicht um genau welche Protokolle es handel ?. Oder um genau welche Geräte es handelt ?


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 August 2015)

@Heliox



> Es ist ein Messgerät auf der seriellen Seite und ein Roboter auf der Ethernet Seite.



da wird dir nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit kein 1:1 Umsetzer helfen

Messgerät => Serielle-Schnittstelle + herstellerspezifisches Protokoll des Messgerätes: RS232(Messgerätprotokoll)

der Umsetzer macht:  RS232(Messgerätprotokoll) => Ethernet(TCP/IP-Protokoll(Messgerätprotokoll))

wie soll der Roboter verstehen was da für Daten kommen?
oder programmierst du die Verarbeitung des Messgerätprotokolls direkt im Roboter?

daher brauchen wir die Namen der Geräte (+ Protokolle wenn moeglich) über
die du hier redest


----------



## JesperMP (12 August 2015)

Vielleicht gibt es auf beide Seiten mehrere Protokolle zum Auswahl, eventuell mittels Software oder Hardware Optionen.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 August 2015)

> Vielleicht gibt es auf beide Seiten mehrere Protokolle zum Auswahl, eventuell mittels Software oder Hardware Optionen.



wenn er nicht selber auf der Seite des Roboters oder sonstigen Umsetzer programmieren will könnte das eine Option sein - falls verfügbar


----------



## pvbrowser (16 September 2015)

Er wird sich wohl einen "Konverter" programmieren müssen.
Die serielle Schnittstelle und TCP/IP sind jeweils die Transportschichten.
Darauf kann dann ein höheres Protokoll aufgesetzt sein (z.B. Modbus).
Wir können hier aber lange orakeln, wenn wir die Protokolle nicht kennen.
Wenn er die Protokolle auch nicht kennt, könnte er evtl. weiterkommen, wenn er die Kommunikation belauschen kann (z.B. mit wireshark).


----------

